# Instant reef - amazing!



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Scroll to the bottom and check out the "Instant Aquarium Series":

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_marine_depot_newsletter_emailed_20120330-ap.html


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so cool...... Instant Reef...... WOW . You HAVE to check this out.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn it, I'm more frustrated that I spent 5 mins looking for it then anything else. I'm blind.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

That made my freakin' day!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

effox said:


> Damn it, I'm more frustrated that I spent 5 mins looking for it then anything else. I'm blind.


Haha Chris, that's because you still know how to dream


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They are overpriced. I will sell you some for half what they are asking.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Damn it, I'm more frustrated that I spent 5 mins looking for it then anything else. I'm blind.


 Very bottom of the page. Click on the clown fish.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! twas a good one for sure :lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol yeah, I got it eventually. I only got 3 hours of sleep again, and I wasn't wearing my glasses. Makes for hard reading, lol...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahahahaha awesome


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw c'mon, I actually got a little bit excited..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, pretty good


----------

